

Adorer: Simple Twitter Marketing with Favouriting - akos
http://adorer.co

======
freakandgeek
Bad idea...Twitter hates auto-favoriting as they consider it spam.

I know several people that have had accounts suspended for doing this using
other services (not this one).

The best way to grow your Twitter audience is via targeted following. Try
something like TribeBoost instead.

